# Fair price for this system?



## Tobe404

Selling the below system and just wondering what I would expect to get for it? Keeping in mind most components no longer have a warranty.

Intel 5820k
ASUS X-99A Motherboard
Gainward GeForce GTX1070 Phoenix 8GB
TEAM T-FORCE DARK 3200MHZ 32GB
Samsung 850 Evo 250GB SSD
Kingston A2000 1TB NVME SSD
Seagate 3TB 7200 HDD
NZXT Kraken X61 280mm AIO
EVGA G2 Supernova 850w PSU
NZXT Phantom 530 Case

Upgraded various parts here and there. All up I would of spent probably $3400 over the life of the system. Including original purchase price.

Thanks guys.

PS: Feel free to move if it's in the wrong section. Wasn't exactly sure where I should post this.


----------



## UltraMega

So you want to sell everything together?

Typically it's best to sell a used PC without and storage drives since its safer for you and most people buying used PC's will be looking for PC's without storage so they can use their own. You probably also want to sell the GPU separately since the GPU market is so crazy right now.

I think you'd be lucky to get $300 for everything minus the GPU and storage. These parts would probably sell better if you sold everything separately since these are not the kind of parts any casual gamers would look for and anyone who needs something powerful could get a better deal with something like a ryzen 3600x.


----------



## Tobe404

I'd rather sell everything together. To much of a pain separating it all out I reckon.

When you say $300 you do mean AUD right? Just making sure.

I have looked on various sites and similar systems are going for about $1000-1200.

Thought i would ask here as well. Get a better idea.

Cheers.


----------



## UltraMega

Tobe404 said:


> I'd rather sell everything together. To much of a pain separating it all out I reckon.
> 
> When you say $300 you do mean AUD right? Just making sure.
> 
> I have looked on various sites and similar systems are going for about $1000-1200.
> 
> Thought i would ask here as well. Get a better idea.
> 
> Cheers.


Oh no I mean USD. In Australia the chip shortage might be worse and therefore sell for more, but the GPU is by far the most valuable part in that list either way.


----------



## clonxy

uh, have you tried going to ebay and looking at the lowest price for the parts?


----------



## The red spirit

I wouldn't want to give more than 700 USD for system like that. For 300 it would be a steal. But with current GPU shortage, you can probably price it a lot higher than that. Asw a seller, you would be unwise to sell it at price not adjusted to current conditions.


----------



## Martin778

Considering 1070 sell for €350-375 here, I'd say 700USD would be right, barely anyone still buys X99 but 32 gigas of DDR4 add a lot to the value. Ryzen 2600/3600 and B450 or the new 11th gen i5-F are META at the moment.


----------



## The red spirit

Martin778 said:


> Considering 1070 sell for €350-375 here, I'd say 700USD would be right, barely anyone still buys X99 but 32 gigas of DDR4 add a lot to the value. Ryzen 2600/3600 and B450 or the new 11th gen i5-F are META at the moment.


True, but that chip is hexa core and Haswell, so not so much behind Skylake and in IPC is similar to Zen+. It's decent and with some overclock, it's very potent CPU even today. He also has a lot of memory, several SSDs, big cooler, hard drive, very decent power supply and a decent case. It wouldn't be possible to buy something like that today for 700 USD - graphics card. Graphics card alone is now worth several hundred bucks. The only thing I wouldn't like in that machine is older AIO, these don't age gracefully. But other than that, computer is very good. 

And I'm not so sure about Ryzen being good deal now, they are fast, but their pricing is atrocious. And if gaming is your top priority, there's no reason to get 11th gen i5 over cheaper 10400F. The upgrade in IPC was interesting, but cut of clock speeds made it pretty much zero sum. The only area, where new i5 beats older one is in AES encryption. Here's a review of it:








Intel Core i5-11400F Review - The Best Rocket Lake


The Core i5-11400F is Intel's most affordable Rocket Lake processor. While its multiplier is locked, you can still adjust the power limit. Once we did that, the CPU ran over 15% faster and almost matched the Core i5-11600K. We also made an interesting discovery regarding Gear 1 vs. Gear 2.




www.techpowerup.com





Really awesome gains in encryption and some gains in productivity, but in gaming it's a sidegrade.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Double check the local price for your X99 motherboard.

I sold my X79 motherboard last year for $200 CAD alone (essentially canuck coins equal aussie coins).

What some here don’t realize is that some people look to build cheap servers by buying old Intel enthusiast boards and dropping in a Xeon.

I could of sold my Asus X79 board for $300 CAD going by ebay listings but I want to move it quickly. I ended selling it to an IT consultant and he explained to me why they’re in higher demand than normal.

Your GPU should also fair about $300 AUD too so if you part components individually, I wouldn’t be surprised if you could get $1000.

And yea... don’t sell your drives. Keep them and reuse them. Otherwise, call me skeptical but i’d format them about 10 times before considering to sell them.

As an entire system, without drives, i’d list it for $800 as a “bundle” deal  My two cents.

edit: _cough for ASUS X99-A LGA 2011 v3 Intel X99 SATA USB ATX Computer Motherboard | eBay cough_ and it's from China.


----------



## ymetushe

Tobe404 said:


> I'd rather sell everything together. To much of a pain separating it all out I reckon.
> 
> When you say $300 you do mean AUD right? Just making sure.
> 
> I have looked on various sites and similar systems are going for about $1000-1200.
> 
> Thought i would ask here as well. Get a better idea.
> 
> Cheers.


I'm guessing that's retail price. No way you'll get that, unless you have an online store with good reputation that people trust.

Here's my quick estimate for individual parts in USD:

Intel 5820k ~$60
ASUS X-99A Motherboard ~$150
Gainward GeForce GTX1070 Phoenix 8GB ~$400
TEAM T-FORCE DARK 3200MHZ 32GB ~$120-150 depending on timings
Samsung 850 Evo 250GB SSD $30
Kingston A2000 1TB NVME SSD ~$90
Seagate 3TB 7200 HDD $30
NZXT Kraken X61 280mm AIO $30
EVGA G2 Supernova 850w PSU $60+
NZXT Phantom 530 Case - usually to heavy to be worth shipping

Again, those are ballpark figures if you part it out, ~$970 total. The whole system together will be less. GPU can sell quickly, same for RAM. CPU/Mobo probably easiest to sell as a set for $200. AIO's are difficult to sell and don't go for much money, same for case. PSU is heavy, but you got a good one so probably worth selling.

If you don't want to part it, USD 800 will be a stretch for the whole system. The 250GB SSD and 3TB HDD are worthless to the new owner, and the rest is dated equipment.


----------



## azanimefan

listen to the others in this thread.

Don't get us wrong, what we're telling you is basically how the used computer market works. the sum of the system even before the chip shortage usually sells for less then the parts... if you know how to EBAY the gpu will land you a pretty penny, as NVIDIA gpus always sell for stupid prices (even used) and that was before the current mining craze. the quad core is worth a lot less then when you bought it, considering you can get similar performing NEW chips for <150 today. The motherboard probably would sell for a bit, there is always a market for old intel x series motherboards, the ram is still worth solid money, the storage is basically throw away cash, you'll have problems selling it because when you add shipping to the selling price it will come way too close to what they might be able to buy the same brand new, so you'll struggle selling it at all. power supplies have little to no value resale. same with computer cases. for the same reason for both, they're expensive to ship, so buying them new makes more sense. CPU coolers have very little resale value as well.

selling the whole thing together is easier, though you'll probably struggle to get more then 800 USD for it.


----------



## OverTheBelow

Fully agree with the others to part it out and sell it separately. You'll attract a wider and more relevant audience with single components and likely create more funds faster.

With a fully built PC you'll be limiting your sale to those who are either looking for a cheap built PC or those who sort the parts out themself. A hugely niche audience by comparison.


----------

